# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  bộ combo đẹp cần bay nhanh trong ngày.....

## HĐình Tâm

TQ
1. combo hành trình 970 vitme 15b20 ray 42 đẹp long lanh

2.combo nhỏ


e muốn bán ngay trong ngày.... ae có nhu cầu liên hệ: 016 323 99 567

----------


## HĐình Tâm

up... cho nhanh bay... giá ưu đãi trong ngày

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác cho cái giá lên sàn luôn đi ạ. Anh em nào thích sẽ alo cho bác. đưa giá thẳng luôn cho tiện. :-)

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Bác cho cái giá lên sàn luôn đi ạ. Anh em nào thích sẽ alo cho bác. đưa giá thẳng luôn cho tiện. :-)


3tr và 950k có fix đi trong ngày nhé

----------


## khangscc

Giá rẻ kìa, ai xúc đi @@

----------


## HĐình Tâm

fix để bay luôn trong chiều nay.... còn 2.5+800

----------


## khangscc

> fix để bay luôn trong chiều nay.... còn 2.5+800


Dạo này đồ hạ giá lắm cụ ạ, cụ fix nữa đi

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Dạo này đồ hạ giá lắm cụ ạ, cụ fix nữa đi[/QUOTE]

bác có ý mua thì alo trao đổi....

----------


## HĐình Tâm

up tiếp giá đi luôn trong ngày còn 3.1tr cả 2

----------


## HĐình Tâm

ak.... thêm ít thông tin combo bé hành trình 200.
 up: có fix để ra đi trong ngày...

----------


## HĐình Tâm

fix hết giá luôn.... 2tr bộ dài....(ht gần 1m) 
                         700k bộ ngắn....(ht 200mm)

----------


## maithieugia

Bộ ngắn visme bao nhiêu vậ bạn?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Bộ ngắn visme bao nhiêu vậ bạn?


để tí làm về kiểm tra....

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Bộ dài motor và dây đai luôn hả cụ.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Bộ dài motor và dây đai luôn hả cụ.


+2l nhé.... nếu lấy luôn thì e xin 1l thôi

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Bộ ngắn visme bao nhiêu v* bạn?


12b5 bc ak

----------


## hieunguyenkham

motor hiệu gì công suất bn thế bác. có driver ko?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> motor hiệu gì công suất bn thế bác. có driver ko?


Mitsubishi 200w. K có đriver nhé

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Model luôn để tìm xem có cái nào ko?
Ko lấy motor thì giá sao?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Model luôn để tìm xem có cái n*o ko?
> Ko lấy motor thì giá sao?


 K lấy motor thì 2tr

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Hf-kp23 l tn motor

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ có bán riêng cái motor với bộ truyền dây đai thì mật thư cho cái giá nhé. Thanks

----------


## HĐình Tâm

bán kèm combo full nhôm hành trình 150mm

----------


## luu

pm cho mình giá, ảnh  với thông tin thêm về con ngắn màu đen ở trang 1 nhé bác. đc mình xuc em nó. thanks bác

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> pm cho mình giá, ảnh  với thông tin thêm về con ngắn màu đen ở trang 1 nhé bác. đc mình xuc em nó. thanks bác


con màu đen trang 1 có chủ rồi bác ak

----------


## toanho

> bán kèm combo full nhôm hành trình 150mm


Combo Z nầy giá thế nào va kích thước ra sao bác

----------


## HĐình Tâm

ưu tiên ra đi bộ combo dài +1 Z = 3.1tr(3.3 bao ship)
                      combo dài +2Z = 4.2tr(4.5 bao ship)
                      2Z = 2.5tr(2.7 bao ship)
  "bộ dài ~14kg, Z ~10kg: thông số Z chưa cập nhật đc do đang ở cty-y hình"
1 Z mong muốn 1.5

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Tổng dài 410. Rộng 130. Cao 100. Ray khoảng 15(mắc thước cặp k cặp đo đc.) vitme 15b20.2block/ray, cốt trục 10(kèm khớp nối mêm), full nhôm cứng cáp, Đẹp+ đầy đủ như hình

----------


## HĐình Tâm

up....... 
còn combo dài+1 bộ Z: giá đi nhanh là 2.8tr.(k bao ship)

----------


## luu

> up....... 
> còn combo dài+1 bộ Z: giá đi nhanh là 2.8tr.(k bao ship)


bác vùng kín hộ mình con comboz cái nhé bác, giá ship về hcm. cần thêm ảnh bộ z thực tế nhé bác. chủ yếu phía lưng nữa ạ. đc thì em nhanh chóng giao hợp ạ.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> bác vùng kín hộ mình con comboz cái nhé bác, giá ship về hcm. cần thêm ảnh bộ z thực tế nhé bác. chủ yếu phía lưng nữa ạ. đc thì em nhanh chóng giao hợp ạ.


bác có dùng zalo thì cho e xin e gửi ảnh cho bác xem....
zalo e 01699 355 429

mặt lưng Z... hiện tại có mỗi ảnh này

----------


## HĐình Tâm

tất cả đã có chủ. e xin đóng chủ đề này. 
Thank các bác quan tâm!

----------

